# Neuen "Gaming" Stuhl gesucht



## Barney Stinson (20. Dezember 2009)

Tach Zusammen 

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen Bürostuhl zugelegt. (siehe Miniaturansicht)

Der Stuhl ist alles andere als bequem und nach mehr als einer Stunde sitzen tut einem Tage lag das Steißbein weh.

Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach was bequemen, am besten in Schwarz-Braun. Schwarz allein sollte auch passen 

Preislich bis ca. 150€, gerne auch günstiger.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir was bequemes anbieten.

MfG Barney


----------



## kuki122 (20. Dezember 2009)

Schau doch einfach mal bei IKEA vorbei 

da gibts dann noch solche vibratoren, die man sich drunter schrauben kann.
Diese hängt man an einen AUDIOAUSGANG des pc´s und vibrieren so zb. bei schüssen!


----------



## Pravasi (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab mit dem gleichem Teil geliebäugelt wie du und mich dann Gottseidank anders entschieden.Auch bei Ebay für 165,-mir was gekauft und bin happy.Aber das is auch echt Glücksache.Stühle sollte man eigentlich wirklich probesitzen!Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall,das das Teil eine Wippmechanik hat,welche in MEHREREN Stufen fixierbar ist.
Ich sitzt aber auch grade sowas von bequem...


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Dezember 2009)

am besten sind die Chef sessel

und würde mier überlegen ob du leder unbedingt haben willst 

weil im Sommer schmilzt du weg 

hier HAG Séssel aber ist teuer 

HÅG H05 - Produkte - Arbeitsstühle - HÅG Germany

hab bestimmt über 5000 Stück früher zusammengebaut 

die polsterung sind Hart und weich


----------



## herethic (20. Dezember 2009)

Gilt das mit dem Wegschmelzen auch für Kunstleder?


----------



## netheral (20. Dezember 2009)

Wahnsinns-Beitrag. *applaudier*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall probesitzen, da gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede. Unter 150 Euro würde ich eh nichts kaufen, da teils echt an der Qualität gespart wird/ werden muss.

Einige gehen sogar soweit, dass sie empfehlen, keinen Stuhl unter 1000 Euro zu kaufen, weil wohl erst diese wirklich gesundheitsfördernd sind.

Bequem ist leider ungleich gesund. Gesunde Haltungen werden idr. sogar als unangenehm und anstrengend wahrgenommen, weil man dafür Muskeleinsatz benötigt.


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. Dezember 2009)

Sowas gehört doch net in ein PCGH Forum, also bitte!

Geh doch ins Ikea Forum


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2009)

Warum nicht, na klar: dass gehört zur Ausstattung eines Gamers. Das einzige was nicht hier hingehört sind solche überflüssigen Kommentare.

@topic: ich denke da hilft nur Probesitzen. Ich habe meinen vom Dänischen Bettenlager und bin zufrieden. Er heisst Leon, falls du mal schauen willst.


----------



## Acid (2. Januar 2010)

würde auch einfach mal in ein möbelhaus gehen und probesitzen


----------



## Neander (2. Januar 2010)

Also ich besitze ein König + Neurath Tensa Bürostuhl. Das Teil wird dieses Jahr 11 Jahre alt und der ist einfach Klasse.
Der war vor 11 Jahren auch gescheit teuer aber heute bekommt man die schon etwas günstiger, aber halt mit Stoff.

Aber das mit dem Leder stimmt schon, im Sommer ist es teilweise schlimm.
Wenn du Probesitzen gehst, schau auf jeden Fall danach das der Stuhl eine Lendenwirbelstütze hat und wie schon gesagt wurde, das er eine Wippmechanik hat.


----------



## xEbo (2. Januar 2010)

man sollte auch darauf achten dass es verschiedene Sitzzeitauslegungen gibt. 6h sollten da aufjeden drin sein, wenn nicht sogar 8h.


----------



## herethic (3. Januar 2010)

Kennt ihr gute Läden/Möbelhäuser für Chefsessel?
War heute bei Franz Knufmann und da haben mir die Teile nicht wirklich gefallen.Am besten in der Nähe von Düsseldorf,abe ihr könnt auch Allgemein sagen.Ich sitze zur Zeit auf einem Küchenstuhl,aber der hält wenigsten den Rücken gerade.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (3. Januar 2010)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Sowas gehört doch net in ein PCGH Forum, also bitte!
> 
> Geh doch ins Ikea Forum



Doch schon..

In Warhammer Online wurde ab und zu im Ladescreen das hier eingeblendet :

"Ein guter Stuhl ist gut für die Gesundheit und den Spielspaß."

So oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Necthor (5. Januar 2010)

Hast Du die schon gesehen?


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Januar 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die "ultra harten haltungsformenden Stühle" aus der Simpsons Folge die letztens lief .

Ums probesitzen wirst du wohl nicht rumkommen da jeder andere Vorlieben hat was die Polsterung oder auch die Beweglichkeit des Sitzes sprich mögliche Neigung etc angeht. Sparen würde ich bei nem Bürostuhl aber nicht... imho sollte man bei nichts sparen wass die Gesundheit beeinträchtigt


----------

